

Boycott Yahoo - zippo

I have had enough of the exploitation of the legal and patent systems. Yahoo is suing Facebook for violations of Yahoo's social networking patents (that statement is laughable on its own). We have redirected Millions from our R&#38;D to deal with matters along these lines and it has prevented job creation and taken away from our products growth. Yahoo is simply committing extortion by being intellectually dishonest and it is killing innovation and serves no purpose other than greed. Yahoo did the same thing to Google and leveraged timing to procure themselves a healthy chunk of Google stock right before the IPO. I have been a customer of Yahoo for almost 12 years and as of today I will close my account and move all my Yahoo services to Google. Yes I know they are all big companies and all participate in such activities but Yahoo is the straw that broke this camel's back so it starts with them for me.
======
debacle
I don't think you can blame Yahoo for this. Almost every big company in
technology these days is in the patent Mexican standoff.

You could argue that Yahoo has a duty to its shareholders to enforce its
patents. I'm not sure how far you'd get with that argument on the Internet,
though.

